
Dropbox Plus Doubles Storage to 2TB - bdcravens
https://www.dropbox.com/individual/plus/new
======
schuetze
It also seems that Dropbox Plus somewhat recently gained "smart sync"
capabilities, allowing for the storage of selected folders/files in the cloud
only.

